# Humming noise?



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello! So Bos and I are getting used to each other, and had a very nice cuddle session last night. When I put him back in his cage for bed he was doing his usual laps around his house. (Weirdo)
I woke up a little later, and he was wheeling, but when I looked at him he was making a sort of humming noise as he rocked back and forth on the wheel. A little later when he was running around again, whenever he stopped while I was looking he made the same noise. It's sort of a humming, vibrating noise, and I was wondering if anyone had some insight into what it might mean?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It usually means that they're scared and use it as a warning to say "grr, I'm mean and and will poke you" to intimidate predators. My little guy is 10 months old and still does this if I reach into his pen to adjust something late at night while he's up. He's not used to that sort of activity and can't tell it's me, so goes into defense mode. After a few sniffs of my hand, he goes back to normal. So he's probably just a little intimidated when he realises that someone watching him when it's dark.  He might get used to it over time, or he may always be a little scared by it. Really depends on the hedgie.


----------

